# I want to move to Canada, Help!!!



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

Hiya everyone,

I'm British born, lived in London all my life, and all my life i have know i want to move to Canada/North America.

I'm 26 years old still living with parents, i'm a qualified hairdresser and beauty therapist with also over 4 years retail and administration experience, my boyfriend of 6 years also still lives with parents, he has a degree in Graphic Design and is currently working as a Graphic Designer for an Architech company... and hopefully my ticket out of here!

The chances of us being able to afford a house in the climate is unthinkable, we have saved and saved but still no closer to where we want to be, and are now thinking long and hard if we can make my dream a reality...but we need help!!

I just need advice, advice on how we even go about looking/starting this procedure.... do we look for jobs first, fill out visa application forms to see if we can even come over etc....

I appreicate any help and advice given, and hopefully see you soon!! haha!!


----------



## RobMc (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi CJ,
I live in the Caribbean at present but am Irish. We have applied for residency in Canada using the federal skilled workers programme, via Quebec. Basically you build up points based on qualifications, experience, type of work, etc. The applications can be found online, just google it. There are loads of links with attorney's offering to handle it on your behalf - I would avoid these as in reality they cant do anything for you that you cannot do yourself. Just take your time and read through everything, the back up documentation takes a while to pull together and you want to do it right first time. Remember this is for residency and the application processing time can be about a year.
There is another option that would be open to you based on your age. There are working holiday visas (IEC) that you can apply for - they are 1 year but can be extended for a second. This is quicker, 8-12 weeks and would allow you go there quicker and then maybe follow the other route when there if you do enjoy it as much as you expect. There are a limit on how many of these are given out each year so its worth checking out quickly - I would give you a link but have only just joined so cant post links in responses. I think the cost is about 200-300 quid but check that. You would need to apply for one each to allow you both work.

Best of luck.


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

Hiya, this is really helpful!!
I'll have a google tomorrow!
How did you end up in the caribean, and why do you want to go to canada now??

Thanks again,


----------



## RobMc (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey,
Had a contract in Caribbean for a few years. We have enjoyed some parts of living abroad and are not ready to go home yet. Caribbean is fairly poor in most places so not always what you see in the magazines. I had the work permit so my wife couldn't work despite having an excellent job before coming out. Canada seems like a good place to go and work and enjoy a good life once you get your head around the winter (depending on what part you live in).
On the applications, I alluded to this, but make sure you have everything right as they otherwise return your application and you restart the process (doesn't cost you anything but time).


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Buying a House in Canada?*

:


Cjefferson said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> I'm British born, lived in London all my life, and all my life i have know i want to move to Canada/North America.
> 
> ...


Have you checked the real estate prices where you want to live in Canada?, they might be higher than where you are now, and you will need a minimum 5% down even if you could qualify for a mortgage, which I doubt if you are a new immigrant. When you say Canada/North America, do you mean Canada OR North America? which would include the U.S. or is there another Canada other than the one in North America I don't know about?:doh:


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

Hiya,
It's simply Canada or north America.
I dont think we would initially buy, firstly rent to try and few cities out.
5% would be lovely compared to the 30/40% need over here!!
Still these are only ideas I ha e at the mo, trying to weigh up best options, what best for long run and how I would be going about it all. 
I appreciate everyones help and advice thus far, keep it coming please!!


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*So it Either?*



Cjefferson said:


> Hiya,
> It's simply Canada or north America.
> I dont think we would initially buy, firstly rent to try and few cities out.
> 5% would be lovely compared to the 30/40% need over here!!
> ...


So you mean Canada or the :usa:United States (a.k.a.:usa2: America), cause thats pretty much all there is in North America. If I was younger and wanting to immigrate to another country to work and live I would choose the US southwest over anywhere in Canada anytime, but the US has much stricter immigration laws so might not be as easy as Canada. But then I have lived in Canada all my life, so maybe just tired of all that I have experienced. Its not all its made out to be by people on the outside looking in.


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

Cjefferson said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> I'm British born, lived in London all my life, and all my life i have know i want to move to Canada/North America.
> 
> ...


I don't know about other provinces but in Ontario you have to get a licence to become a hairdresser. My wife was a hairdresser back home, with over 10 years' salon experience and a further 5 years as a mobile hairdresser, but she has to apply for this licence over here. Hopefully the references that are on their way from back home will mean she can skip the exam and just be awarded the licence. Just something to think about kiddo. Hope it helps


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

Surely it must be better than here! 
First time buyers really have no chance, I'll have to save for many years which I have already and it's getting md no where!
I currently live in the murder capital of the UK so it's pretty grim but so is everywhere unless I want to mice to the middle if nowhere which wouldnt work workwise!!
The movement over here is work for me, it's against me and I don't want my children growing up over here!!


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Is it just anywhere but here?*



Cjefferson said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> I'm British born, lived in London all my life, and all my life i have know i want to move to Canada/North America.
> 
> ...


You seem to be very unsure where you want to move to, on this forum you say "I want to move to Canada, Help!!!", on the America forum you say," I want to move to the USA, a place of dreams!!, Help!!" Do you know anything about either country? and have you looked into the differences between each counrty, if not, how can you say you want to move to one over the other.? or will you go to whichever will take you, and which is your first choice Canada or America?. Have you thought of maybe Australia or New Zealand? Lots of U.K expats live there as well.


----------



## madasaspoon (Jan 11, 2010)

Cjefferson said:


> Surely it must be better than here!
> First time buyers really have no chance, I'll have to save for many years which I have already and it's getting md no where!
> I currently live in the murder capital of the UK so it's pretty grim but so is everywhere unless I want to mice to the middle if nowhere which wouldnt work workwise!!
> The movement over here is work for me, it's against me and I don't want my children growing up over here!!


House prices Canada are generally cheaper than the UK, although it very much depends on where you live. Toronto is an hour from here and it's extortionate; The place where I live (Cambridge) is considerably cheaper but it's commuter territory for Toronto/ Mississauga so the prices here are higher than other places that are further away from Toronto. 

Chosing a place to live is difficult as you have to find something you can afford but also be close to work, or places where you are likely to find work. We are renting right now but we intend buying soon. Unfortunately, the places we can afford to buy are 45 or 50 minutes away from my place of work (and that's in good weather).

I must be honest, we are glad we are here. You mentioned crime in your post - I could talk to you all day on that subject, but maybe some other time. I know we've done the right thing for our kids being out here in Ontario. If you have any questions then please go ahead and ask.


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

My first choice would be Canada, it would be a dream to
Move to the USA but my chance are very slim! Canada is a lovely country and as said previously I'm really only seeking advise on what happens next, of course I would need to visit different towns etc. 
Australia is too far, if my patents would move there I would for sure but no!
I posted on both forums purely for advice!!


----------



## JennyMT (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey!
My personal advice would be to apply for a "Working Holiday Visa" which is now called "International Experience Canada"...litterly google those words and it will bring you to the information you need! This will give you a year in Canada and time to decide if it's where you want to settle.
The next important step is to figure out where you want to live. Canada is huge and each province has its up and downs! List what things are important to you (must have's, rural or city, climate, east vs west and so on...) Once you figure these key aspects out, I think it will narrow down your options and make things feel less overwhelming!
I've lived in several countries abroad and throughout Canada and if you have any questions about areas of interest I'd be happy to help if I can.
Good luck with your search!


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh thank you, the most helpful thus far!!
Ideally we would Like somewhere close to a city, I mean we live in London now so very busy!! But also there's high crime rates here which is a bug reason for us leaving so obviously somewhere a little safer, which I guess u can't get from a guide book!
Also, weather, I know Canada can have some pretty serious winters!!!! Maybe somewhere not so bad but can at least experience each season!
Otherwise I guess we are easy, we both drive and both pretty easy going, but will make a list for sure, I would really appreciate if not to much trouble if you could recommend some places??

Thanks again, sorry for any typos, bloody iPhone!!


----------



## JennyMT (Feb 15, 2011)

It's no problem at all. Just remember these are just my personal suggestions, as I would hate to misguide you!
Personally, my favorite area of Canada is the province of British Columbia. Unfortunately, it would be the furthest move for you. It has the "easiest" winters in the southern regions and I think the small cities like Kelona, Penticton, and Victoria are beautiful, safe and family oriented. Down side is that it's pricey to live there.
I am from Nova Scotia. Halifax is our largest city. It's friendly, affordable and has some of the prettiest areas in Canada. Winters are not so bad. I could help you with just about anything you need to know in this province.
Calgary is a good city. It is in Alberta. Winters are pretty harsh but it has a lot to offer and it's affordable. It is also only about 40 minutes from Banff, which is a great little getaway area.
If you speak French, Quebec city and Ottawa and two beautiful cities. You don't have to speak Frend but it definetley ups your chances at jobs!
Toronto is a love it or hate it kind of place!!! It has a lot to offer and is very open minded and relitively safe for its size, and winters are not too bad. It's a fast paced place and very multicultural. I personally, do not find it to be the friendliest place...I'll probably get swarms of emails for saying that...haha.


----------



## Cjefferson (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol possibly coming from london I might feel more at home in Toronto then?! 
This all helps tons, least it gives us an idea of areas! 
We dont speak French, well only basic from what would have learnt in school, but I guess still worth a try!
Is there a specific area which is quite indie, like good bars which have live bands, quite arty? We are heavily into our music and would love night life?!
So do you live in the uk now?
Thanks!!


----------



## JennyMT (Feb 15, 2011)

In Toronto there is an area downtown called "the District"...it's about 8 blocks and has art galleries, boutiques, bistros, cafes, nightclubs, and tons of theatre events...by far one Canada's best areas for entertainment spots and great food!
It also boasts the world’s largest and longest underground shopping complex with 1,200 shops, bars, cafes and restaurants!!! Should be able to find anything you are looking for....and it's easily accesible from everywhere....sounds like it may be what you're looking for???
As for me, I reside on Cape Breton Island. I'm more of an outdoorsy gal and live for cafes, hiking...basically the low key life...haha. I would LOVE to be moving back to Scotland but I cannot get a work Visa as I am 32 years old....therefore require "sponsorship". I'm a Lab worker and it is not considered a "skilled trade" in the UK.


----------

